# Should I laugh or cry?



## BertMor (Mar 29, 2011)

Saturtday was my 5th Wedding Anniversary (how my wife made it this far is beyond me! I love you Sweetie Pie :sorry::thanx: My wife got me an Induction cooker from Sears! Yippie, a 1500 watt job (had to search for that bit of info, it is only on the rating plate on the bottom, not on the box or instruction booklet) Thats the laugh part.

The cry part? My All-Clad LTD that are supposed to be induction rated, won't work on it!!!! So I grabbed a kitchen magnet, and sure enough no stickie :Ooooh::mad3::crying::what:ullhair:

Luckily the unit came with a big saute pan (OK its non stick but beggars can't be choosers).

Did I get my wires crossed somewhere thinking that All-Clads were induction rated? Its a great reason to go get some carbon pans but the wife will not be happy


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 29, 2011)

The LTD is aluminum on the outside. You want the SS.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 29, 2011)

Happy Anniversary! Hope you have many more.

All-Clad _*stainless*_ are induction capable. The LTD (anodized aluminum exterior) and Master Chef (plain aluminum) aren't. And watch out for stainless pans with aluminum bottoms - they probably aren't induction capable either. As you're aware, the best test is your kitchen magnet.

Sounds like a good reason to buy some Le Creuset. :wink:


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 29, 2011)

we've had an issue with this the last few weeks. We picked up a 1500 W induction to use as a temporary 'stove', and several pots and pans I thought would be ok actually don't work worth a dang. The pisser was the big stock pot we use for cooking pasta; it has an aluminum disk sandwiched between stainless steel, and basically does not heat up. We now have to boil water in Le Crueset pots, which are a ***** to lug to/ clean in the corner sink in the laundry room, and saute/ fry main ly in a Lodge skillet. I was surprised at how many of our pots and pans do not work, as we assumed we'd only have issues with the old Calphalon anodized aluminum stuff.


----------



## BertMor (Mar 29, 2011)

I always heard that the LTD stainless interior enabled it for induction use. Obviously not I need to do some research

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## spinblue (Mar 29, 2011)

Bert, sorry, I have no experience with induction, but I did want to say....

Congratulations! I know of what you speak about the better half sticking with you, mine just shakes her head most of the time about me. :laugh:


----------



## BertMor (Mar 29, 2011)

Mine is the best, she always comes up with stuff that surprises me. She truly wants me to have what ever my heart desires. It desires her!


----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on the anniversary I am working on 4 years myself. I got the tramontia, tri-ply stainless, from Sams and they say they are induction rated. For something on the cheap I am sure you'll be pleased. They sell this line at walmart as well.


----------



## Ratton (Mar 30, 2011)

BertMor said:


> Its a great reason to go get some carbon pans but the wife will not be happy



Hi BertMor,

If you have a TJ Maxx near you check them out for induction compatible cookware. I have purchased several great pots and pans there, some were made by Kuhn Rikon, for short money!! Induction is definitely the way to go!!!


----------



## jheis (Apr 4, 2011)

All of my All Clad stainless works on my induction cook top - except for the stock pot which has one of those aluminum pucks on the bottom.

I've also got a bunch of old Revere Ware that my Mother gave me when I was in college & I was surprised to find that _none_ of it works on induction - so, not all stainless works :slaphead:

James


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 4, 2011)

Yup- not all stainless is magnetic!


----------



## MikeZ (Apr 4, 2011)

You should laugh! Happy anniversary, now you have a new induction cooker to use along with your stovetop. It came with one sauté pan, and now you have an excuse to get some more cookware. Maybe a nice DT Damascus pot or something (as long as its magnetic) .. Enjoy


----------



## ecchef (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on your anniversary. Traditionally, the 5th is the 'wooden' anniversary, but I think French steel pans are close enough! :thumbsup2:

In the meantime, you could just pick up an Iwatani butane cooker to bridge the gap. Cheap enough and always useful.


----------



## BertMor (Apr 9, 2011)

SilverHaze420 said:


> You should laugh! Happy anniversary, now you have a new induction cooker to use along with your stovetop. It came with one sauté pan, and now you have an excuse to get some more cookware. Maybe a nice DT Damascus pot or something (as long as its magnetic) .. Enjoy


 
This is funny... I want a DT knife first, I couldn't handle how much he charges for a saute or sauce pan. Dang DT damascus cookware would cost the GNP of a small country!


----------



## mano (Apr 14, 2011)

Before reading this I posted about induction.

We now carry magnets in our pockets everywhere we go in the off chance we run across possible replacements for our non-induction cookware. SS varies in how much ferrous material is in it. 

Just sold an large aluminum All-Clad saute' pan which we loved.

Happy anniversary and try to enjoy the treasure hunt of induction cookware. We go into every TJ Maxx, Marshalls etc. Also picked up a great set of 13 pieces at Macy's on sale and with discount coupon. I think it's calphalon Tri-ply.


----------

